# Creator C310; upgrading software



## scarlislek (Dec 11, 2015)

Apologize if this is not the correct forum. This isn't "coding", maybe could be consider "programming"... but this seemed the closest forum to be on-topic.

I have a new Creator C310 OBD reader that has s/w v4.5 I have found v5.5 of the software and have attempted to upgrade the unit. I have download the "Creator C100" software from multiple locations and attempted the upgrade on multiple machines (Windows 7 desktop, Win7 laptop and a Win-XP laptop). With all 3 computers, the computer recognizes the C310 as an "HID-complaint device" & "USB Human Interface Device". I can plug-in and unplug the C310 all day long and it recognizes it.

When I run the Creator C100 Windows application, it also detects the plugged in C310, and shows "USB Connect" on the far right window. So it seems the Windows device driver and the Creator s/w are both okay with the device.

But when I run "Upgrade" using the win-app and select appropriate BIN file, I hear the USB device (thru s/w) is disconnected, then reconnected, then a few seconds later it reports "HID: Device not found!". And no upgrade occurs.

The reason I am trying to upgrade the device is because I have a 2011 BMW X5 E70 that had a Check-Engine-Light lit. I suspected it was from fuel over-fill. Code read by local chain was "P149D".

I wanted to read codes and clear them. I have invested in a K+DCAN USB cable but have not been able to get any software (Rheingold, etc) running. I need to spend more time on it a with these forums. 

I had read the C310 will help, so I bought one. When I used it, it didn't give me quality info, but instead said:
00,01,31,63 No found!
and then in another module:
Please Send the Data to Customer Service!
33 09 62 F1 50 00 12 20 00

On the plus side, I did blindly select to "erase codes" and that did the trick and my CEL is now off.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you check to see if your computer USB is set to "selectively power off USB port" in Power Settings? It will interfere with USB functions. Maybe try other ports on the computer to see if the same thing occurs? Did you try running the desktop software in compatibility mode for Windows XP SP3 if available?

I updated my P149D code thread in the X1 forum. I had to replace my fuel tank vent valve to fix it for good.


----------



## scarlislek (Dec 11, 2015)

Reclaimer, I appreciate the suggestions.
I tried them both and the upgrade of the C310 still failed. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

scarlislek said:


> Reclaimer, I appreciate the suggestions.
> I tried them both and the upgrade of the C310 still failed. Thanks, Scott


Try upgrading to 4.8 first before 5.5? If that doesn't work, you can try and make ISTA work, you already have the cable and software?


----------



## scarlislek (Dec 11, 2015)

I would love to do that. I am actually a software developer - so you'd think I could get this running! 

What I was going to do a recheck all of my steps and then do a big post of all the info. But in a nutshell - here is where I am:

- All steps have been tried on Win-XP and Win7 laptops.
- Bought a "K+DCan INPA Compatible" ODB to USB cable with drivers. Uses the FTDI chip set.
- Got USB drivers installed and I can plug the cable into my computer and it is successfully recognized.
- I followed directions to set it to COM9, Latency Timer=1; All looks good in Device Manager.
- Cable came with EdiaBas files, but I have since downloaded Rheingold 3.47.10 and I am using those files.
- In C:\EdiaBas\Bin folder, I edited EDIABAS.INI and set "Interface = STD:ODB" and "[TCP] Port = 6801"
- Rheingold instructions said to edit C:\EDIABAS\BIN\OBD.INI file but no file was there. I grabbed the one that came with my cable, and edited it: Port=Com9 Hardware=UDB

Here is where things, I think, go wrong..
- I think I need to run the C:\EDIABAS\BIN\ifhsrv32.exe before I run C:\TesterGUI\Bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe... but when I launch ifhsrv32.exe it just exits after about a 1/2 a second. I would think it needs to stay running. Not sure how to diagnose that.
- But if I go and launch the ISTAGui.exe anyway, and go into Setup and "VCI Config" tab and select "Ediabas standard settings"
- But the program will not talk through the cable.

That's the quick version. If anyone has any ideas - I would love to hear them.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Here are my thoughts:

What version of Rheingold do you have? Native or Standalone? What version of EDIABAS are you running?



> - Rheingold instructions said to edit C:\EDIABAS\BIN\OBD.INI file but no file was there. I grabbed the one that came with my cable, and edited it: Port=Com9 Hardware=UDB


- This step should actually only be copying the obd.ini file to your C:\Windows folder. You don't need to edit the file at all.
- Not sure if these are typos, but even if you did edit the file, the last two words (Hardware=UDB) should be Hardware=USB at the top of the file and should look like this:

```
[OBD]
Port=Com1
Hardware=USB
RETRY=ON
```
And the port information that follows should look like this (just one example, all ports should be listed as units:

```
[UNIT_A]
Port=Com2
Hardware=OBD
```



> - I think I need to run the C:\EDIABAS\BIN\ifhsrv32.exe before I run C:\TesterGUI\Bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe... but when I launch ifhsrv32.exe it just exits after about a 1/2 a second. I would think it needs to stay running. Not sure how to diagnose that.


- This step shouldn't be done manually, when you launch ISTA and your VCI Config settings are correct, then ISTA will call the EDIABAS server, not the other way around.
- Did you try running ISTAGUI.exe either through a shortcut from the desktop or directly from the folder? Also, did you try running ISTAGUI.exe as admin?

I suggest cleaning up your entire setup of the Rheingold version you have installed. Start fresh. Check your PM.


----------



## scarlislek (Dec 11, 2015)

Reclaimer - I appreciate your patience on this. I got your PM and will follow that. Will need to clean system first. Anyway - regarding your suggestions...
- Rheingold is 3.47.10; Native or Standalone?? Hmm not sure how to tell.
- EDIABAS version that came with Rheingold is 7.3.0; What came with cable is: 7.2.0
- Was a typo "UDB" should have been "USB".
- But Rheingold PDF explicitly said to use Com9, not Com1. It may not matter as long as the Device-Manager setting matches the OBD.INI file, but correct me if I am wrong there.
- I did copy OBD.INI to C:\Windows - I left that step out. All [UNIT_??] sections all set correctly. But the Rheingold didn't have an OBD.INI file. That was suspicious. 
- When I run ISTAGUI.exe it does launch and I can go into Setup, etc. I've tried to launch ISTAGUI.exe as Admin also.

Wen you say to cleanup the Rheingold, I think it is only a matter of deleting the files that were extracted from the TAR file. Correct?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, based on the info, I am assuming you have a standalone version. Cable settings should match EDIABAS and you should be OK. obd.ini is to register your device with Windows. You would delete the folder from its current location, then use rcleaner to clean the system registry, reboot and start the process all over again.


----------



## scarlislek (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks to Reclaimer who got me running with Rheingold and EDIABAS.


----------

